# ¿Conoceis alguna técnica para metalizar taladros en PCB?



## Ferny

Hola

Me construí una insoladora con la que me hago PCB a dos caras. Todo bien, ya hice varias PCB con éxito, pero tengo el problema de la metalización de los taladros para pasar de una cara a otra.

En las vías, hasta ahora lo que hago es poner un trocito de hilo AWG30 y soldarlo al pad de la vía por ambas caras. Eso funciona, sin embargo queda el típico montículo de estaño en la vía que me impide posicionar correctamente componentes SMD cuando la vía queda debajo de ellos. Ahora mismo, debido a este problemilla los SMD me quedan un poco levantados, cuando deberían estar pegados a la PCB.

También me pasa con los taladros de los componentes throught hole, en este caso es más grave ya que a veces sólo puedo soldar por un lado, con lo cual en el diseño del PCB tengo que hacer que todas las pistas que vayan ahí queden en la cara que puedo soldar y no en la otra, y no siempre es fácil rutar todo...

Las vías las taladro con una broca de 0.5mm, aunque podría hacerlas más grandes (0.7mm por ejemplo), y los throught hole son típicamente de 1mm a 1,5mm.

¿Alguien conoce algún método sencillo y barato para hacer el metalizado de esas vías y taladros en casa?

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Por aquí dice algo:
http://www.thinktink.com/stack/volumes/VOLVI/copplate.htm


----------



## zopilote

La confección de placas de doble cara, siempre me entusiasmo especialmente para dispositivos digitales (por la densidad de vias), investigue lo poco que publican en la red y el unico lugar en donde tenian las indicaciones ya habia caducado. Pero en el proceso surguio el método del remache, son unos pequeños tubos de cobre de 1mm a 1,5mm que los puedes usar para los pad (condensadores grandes), si en tu localidad estan a disposición sería una buena opción.


Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Ferny

El método de los remaches se ve muy interesante, pero me estuve informando y la herramienta es bastante cara, aunque se pueden comprar sólo los remaches por separado a un precio más normal. De todas formas creo que tendría que comprarlo por internet en el extranjero, pues miré en varias web de tiendas españolas que frecuento y en ninguna tienen eso o algo parecido...

Gracias, sigo abierto a más opciones y estudiándolas...


----------



## fernandob

vos lo que queres es unir para pocas corrientes , por que no probas asi soldar:

punto 0 :
te conseguis alambre finito finito, de un cable flexible de esos de uso de electronica, lo pelas largo y usas solo un hilo.

punto 1: lo pasas por el agujero y soldas feo un lado

punto 2: tensas el cable de el otro lado y soldas feo el otro lado.

punto 3: cortas la punta o el sobrante de cable y luego con el soldador haces como si quisieras sacar todo el estaño, todo, , como ves el dibujo hacia que lado moves el soldador.

punto 4: idem pero con el otro lado.

te queda con el grosor de una pista estañada a la cual le sacaste lo mas posible el estaño, o el grosor de ese hilo casi invisible.


----------



## Ferny

De momento intentaré hacerlo así como dices fernandob, pero seguiré buscando otros métodos pues me gustaría encontrar una solución fácil de hacer y con acabado más "profesional"


----------



## tecnogirl

Ferny: mira este documento... http://www.finishing.com/523/39.shtml
Saludos


----------



## Ferny

Hola

He pedido a Harwin unas muestras de la referencia T1559-46 y me confirman que me las envían, de todas formas esos "remaches" parece que quedan lisos por una cara y sobresalen por la otra, en principio me pueden valer para bastantes casos pero no para todos ya que no permiten meter un componente por dentro de él.

También he encontrado un distribuidor en España (www.ce-granollers.com) para los remaches de Bungard, que sirven para mi propósito: http://www.bungard.de/content/view/48/65/lang,english/ Una bolsa de 1000 remaches del tamaño que sea (los tienen de varios) vale 19€ y cobran 10€ de gastos de envío. La herramienta de remachado vale casi 300€ pero no es mi intención comprarla, creo que con los remaches ya me las apañaría para colocarlos... De todas formas todavía me estoy pensando si me merece la pena, pero es muy buena opción.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo

Ferny dijo:


> ..... en principio me pueden valer para bastantes casos pero no para todos ya que *no permiten meter un componente por dentro de él*.....


Existen remaches de conexión y remaches de conexión con inserción, estos últimos son más grandes y permiten el paso de las patas de algunos componentes.
¿ Leíste algo del método "Through-hole Plating" ?


----------



## Ferny

Sí, por eso busqué lo segundo, los de Bungard sí son through-hole y además con distintos tamaños según para lo que se necesiten...


----------



## betodj

Yo conozco y he trabajado profesionalmente con 2 procesos quimicos de metalizado de throught hole que se aplica a placas para 1 o 2 caras.
El más facil consiste en depositar en primera instancia una delgada capa de cobre quimico a las perforaciones de nuestro circuito ya impreso) La delgada capa se hará mediante baño quimico por inmercion.(previos desengrasante,enjuage y acondicionante para adherencia del baño de cobre). Este proceso se conoce como "electrolees" (nota: Las soluciones se venden en tiendas especializadas ).Al final d este paso las placas quedaran visiblemente cubiertas en ambas caras por hojuelas de cobre .

Una vez que tenemos la placa  ya con la dlgada capa d cobre quimico, Procedemos a quitar las hojuelas de cobre quimico del mismo y observaremos que en efecto ya hay cobre el las perforaciones, mismo que deberá ser reforzado  mediante lo siguiente:
.(nota esta pequeña capa solo sirve como base para el siguiente proceso)


Debemos sumergir las placas en otro  "baño llamado electrolitico" que consiste en un recipiente con agua destilada o desionizada en cuyo interior hay lingotes de cobre (conocidos como anodos)que mediante energia electrica de bajo voltajey mediana corriente 12V, 30 o más amperes apliacando + a anodo (al lingote) y - a las placas de circiuto impreso de tal forma que se forma un electrolito y por lo tanto hay una transfrencia de  cobre. (El cobre del lingote se transfiere a la placa de circuito impreso reforzando tanto las venas o pistas como el metalizado de las perforaciones)
Este ultimo proceso debe inspeccionada para evitar sobre depositos de cobre  que puedan tapar las perforaciones y/o generen corto entre venas.

****espero que les sirva la infornacion ****


----------



## terrapigui

se trata de una remachadora para pcb, yo la veo un pelin cara (cerca de 300 euros),pero me comentaron que el acabado de los remaches es profesional,den sus opiniones y si alguien conoce alguna similar y mas barata se lo agradeceria.

perdon se me olvido el enlace

http://www.megauk.com/through_hole_rivets.php


----------



## DOSMETROS

La herramienta esa, ya sea de mano o de mesa, tiene un mecanismo que al presionar carga un resorte y luego libera una masa metálica que sale disparada y pega contra otra dando el impacto. Igual mecanismo tienen los durómetros sencillos y los "magiclic".

El remachado también podría hacerse manualmente, con un punzón adecuado que además de remachar, entre en la cavidad para que no se distorsione . . . y pequeño martillito. Riesgos de poco o mucho golpe !

Saludos.


----------



## bb1

Lo mejor lo que te dice Fernandob. Pero si es un tema muy especial puedes usar pintura conductora como la de la foto

http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sdc10710u.jpg


----------



## octavio2

Yo todavia no he usado placas de doble cara ,pero creo que se podria pasar un hilo de estaño, soldarlo por los dos lados y luego retirar el sobrante.


----------



## jorge andrada

hola voy a dar una opinion pero que siempre la pense y nunca la probe. jeje si les parece mal solamente no la sigan y listo jeej.

como en una epoca me toco hacer lineas de electrolicis, para zincado niquelado y cromado, hice muchos nsayos, y siempre me parecio interesante el tema de aportar material de esta manera.   

y en un momento pense se puede hacer asi la coneccion de les doble faz, por ejemplo primero con la placa virgen la perforamos, luego le pintamos el interior de los agujeritos con pntura conductora, luego cubrimos toda la parte de cobre, de modo que solamente queden las perforaciones expuestas, y luego conectamos un electrodo a la placa virgen y en el otro electrodo le conectamos por ejemplo una barrita de cobre, entonces cuando hagamos la electrolicis se desprende material de cobre de la barrita y se aporta en las perforaciones.

yo hice letras en denivel y en relieve con este metodo en placas de cobre y bronce y tambien hacero, pero la verdad no se que tal puede resultar con los PCV. 

yo se que las maquinarias industriales en donde se hacen los pcv, la misma perforadora es la que va poniendo a la vez que perfora una especie de bujes comunicando unas pistas con las otras.   

bay solo es una idea aunque un poco complicada.    saludos


----------



## Scooter

Las placas profesionales se hacen "al revés"; 
se taladran, se protege todo el cobre menos las pistas y eso se mete a un baño electrolítico que aporta mas sección de cobre y metaliza los taladros. Posteriormente se estaña también por electrólisis. Luego se elimina la protección y se mete al ácido dejando que el estaño proteja las pistas. Por último se mete a un horno ya que el estaño queda feo por la acción del ácido. En etapas posteriores se pone la laca y la serigrafía si corresponde.


----------



## luisgorris

Pues eso. yo he encontrado una solucion.
Para evitar que el ARES te use terminales de los componentes como puentes para pasar a la otra cara haz lo siguiente:

Cambia los pins QUE NO QUIERES QUE USE COMO PUENTES a una sola capa de cobre (bottom copper o top copper) y dale al autoruter.

ya está!!!!


----------



## luisgorris

bueno... yo he encotrado esto:

http://es.farnell.com/harwin/t1559f46/track-pin-0-84mm-pk500/dp/1143874?Ntt=114-3874

es bastante mas comodo y facil de usar que todo lo que he visto hasta ahora.


----------



## jbusto

Tu duda me suena familiar. A mi me pasó exactamente lo mismo. dándole vueltas pensé en lo siguiente, a ver que te parece.
Arrolla un hilo de cobre no esmaltado sobre una mina de lápiz fino. Un portaminas de 0,5 mm. apretando las espiras para que queden juntas. Luego introduces este muelle en la vía, le aplicas fluido de soldar en cantidad, y luego lo estañas. Si lo cortas al borde no t quedará el monticulo, y al ser un arrollamiento te permitirá introducir algunos tipo de pin por dentro. Yo he de probarlo, dado que todavía no lo he hecho. Pero promete.
Slu2


----------



## tormento

yo tengo solo otra idea no se sirve pero si hace un orificio de .3mm  en un pcb virgen de doble cara y pasas pintura conductiva en todos los orificios que queres que se comuniquen primero, luego pones en una cuba electrolitica en un borne cobre y en el otro el pcb el cobre va a cobrear los orificios junto con la placa creo que quedaria la conexion de capa a capa es cuestion de probar el tiempo que te llevaria es el mismo que el de poner en acido la placa y no tendrias que hacer ningun medio fisico mecanico claro que la pintura conductiva seria otra materia prima a agregar pero no creo que te ocupe mucho. Espero que alguien lo intente


----------



## Scooter

Hombre, si yo sabía que la placa la iba a hacer yo (solo he montado seis a doble cara caseras) era poner una vía al lado del pad en los que fuese necesario:
-Usar zócalos de pin torneado, unos que dejan libre por debajo un trozo que se puede soldar
-Los pines de los componentes discretos se sueldan por ambas caras 
-En los que no se puede ni lo uno ni lo otro (por ejemplo en un zócalo plcc) se ponen las vias auxiliares, estas se pueden taladrar con 0.5mm y poner un pelillo de cobre


----------



## faacuunndoo

no se si lo que pienso es lo que querés hacer pero viste los jumpers? o porta jumper o no se como se le llama. Agarras uno de dos pines y le sacás uno. Lo pasás por el agujero y la base plástica lo va a sostener, entonces lo pegás con cinta o algo temporario y lo soldás de el lado que no está lo plástico, después das vuelta la pcb, le sacás el plastiquito ese y lo soldás por ese lado también. Donde ponerlo? muy sencillo, hacelo como si fuera una pcb trough-hole, o osea la isla de los dos lados. Creo que te va a dar buenos resultados.


----------



## robertosebastian2012

yo en realidad para los componentes que no son smd, aprobecho las patas que atraviesan de lado a lado la plaqueta, y para hacer un pase de lado a lado en una placa doble faz, simple de un lado cierro con estaño el agujewro, y del otro lado  lo relleno con plata liquida de marca DELTA y lo cierro con estaño


----------



## luisgorris

bueno...lo de la plata liquida me parece una buena solucion, algo cara pero funcionaria.ahora bien...¿que haces cuando el componente que no es SMD es tan ancho que tapa los orificios del lado de los componentes (p.eje. condensadores electroliticos grandes, zocalos de integrados, reles....)?
¿como pones la plata liquida?.


----------



## Nuyel

luisgorris dijo:


> ¿que haces cuando el componente que no es SMD es tan ancho que tapa los orificios del lado de los componentes (p.eje. condensadores electroliticos grandes, zocalos de integrados, reles....)?
> ¿como pones la plata liquida?.



Se me ocurre hacer el agujero tan grande que al estaño no le de problemas fluir hasta pasar al otro lado cuando lo estoy soldando  quizás primero estañar un poco el otro lado también con estaño extra para que así cuando reciba el estaño caliente por el agujero se funda y quede unido todo, digo, si es tan grande debería tener espacio para usar un agujero de 2-3mm  o quizas colocar gotas de estaño en las patas del componente para que mientras sueldo el otro lado este se funda nuevamente y se suelde


----------



## judio

Hola, quisiera me ayudaran a resolver este problema. 

Resulta que aprendi por medio de youtube a diseñar circuitos impresos con EAGLE pero he tenido problemas puesto que con una sola cara quedan como 3 conexiones que no se pueden realizar a no ser que haga algun puenteo o meta una resistencia de 0 ohms.

La verdad queda muy grande el circuito con una sola cara, utilice componentes SMD para reducir tamaño y lo logro hacer cuando ocupo dos caras la TOP y la BOTTOM pero no tengo idea de como unir la cara TOP con la BOTTOM a la hora de que suelde los componentes.

Pongo imagenes para que me asesoren por favor ya que me salen tambien unas advertencias, tambien estare agradecido con quien me ayude a mejorar indicandome fallas en el diseño o cualquier cosa que consideren este mal hecha.

SALU2


----------



## tannke

Ahora mismo no tengo el programa a mano para recordarlo, te cuento un poco de memoria. Donde ves los pads rojos es una cara, si le das botón derecho al componente, sale por ahi la opción de cambiar el layer de top a bottom, si le das veras que cambian los pads a azul, aqui ya habras cambiado el componente de cara. Los pads verdes significa que esta por los dos lados (componentes pasantes) igualmente puedes cambiar el componente de lado.
A la hora de poner las pistas si lo haces automatico te lo hará solo, si lo haces manual cuando vas trazando la pista i quieres cambiar de capa le das a boton derecho (creo era asi, sino doble click) y veras que cambia de color la nueva pista que vas a poner.

Por otro lado, cuando hago placas solo por una cara, y me quedan pistas sin poder poner, voy poniendo las pistas en esa cara, y cuando tengo que cruzar una pista cambio de cara la linea lo justo para el salto. Después en esos saltos pongo un puentecito con cable o con las patas cortadas de componentes.

Un saludo


----------



## Basalto

Lo de los puentes cuando lo hagas intenta utilizar un componente para cambiar de cara. Por ejemplo, tienes un PIC SMD en la para TOP que va a una resistencia y despues a un pulsador SMD en la cara DOWN. Entonces sacas una pista del PIC a la resistencia por la cara de arriba, despues a la resistencia le pones islas para soldar en las dos caras y despues sacas una pista de la isla de abajo de la resistencia al pulsador de la cara de abajo. Espera haberme esplicado bien, con este metodo es dificil que tengas que utilizar alambre para hacer puentes.

Y viendo la distribucion de componentes veo muy desaprovechado el espacio, recuerda que debajo del pic puede ir otro componente en la cada de abajo ya que no te estorban. Los componentes los tienes como si fueran de una cara sola. Un saludo


----------



## judio

tannke dijo:


> Ahora mismo no tengo el programa a mano para recordarlo, te cuento un poco de memoria. Donde ves los pads rojos es una cara, si le das botón derecho al componente, sale por ahi la opción de cambiar el layer de top a bottom, si le das veras que cambian los pads a azul, aqui ya habras cambiado el componente de cara. Los pads verdes significa que esta por los dos lados (componentes pasantes) igualmente puedes cambiar el componente de lado.
> A la hora de poner las pistas si lo haces automatico te lo hará solo, si lo haces manual cuando vas trazando la pista i quieres cambiar de capa le das a boton derecho (creo era asi, sino doble click) y veras que cambia de color la nueva pista que vas a poner.
> 
> Por otro lado, cuando hago placas solo por una cara, y me quedan pistas sin poder poner, voy poniendo las pistas en esa cara, y cuando tengo que cruzar una pista cambio de cara la linea lo justo para el salto. Después en esos saltos pongo un puentecito con cable o con las patas cortadas de componentes.
> 
> Un saludo



A lo de cambiar de layer, supongo que te refieres a la funcion MIRROR  que es tal cual me la describes de rojo cambia a azul.

Buenos consejos, espero conforme vaya avanzando en mi proyecto ir aplicando soluciones que me planteas en tu respuesta.

De momento ya modifique mi diseño es mas pequeño pero creo aumento en complejidad a la hora de soldar los componentes. Esta pintura no se si me sea util para comunicar la capa TOP con la BOTTOM

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WIRE-GLUE-E...305?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43aed15d39

Segun vi que le aplican el multimetro y si conduce electricidad, pero sera suficiente para soportar la comunicacion entre capas?

Gracias tannke por tu respuesta!!!





Basalto dijo:


> Lo de los puentes cuando lo hagas intenta utilizar un componente para cambiar de cara. Por ejemplo, tienes un PIC SMD en la para TOP que va a una resistencia y despues a un pulsador SMD en la cara DOWN. Entonces sacas una pista del PIC a la resistencia por la cara de arriba, despues a la resistencia le pones islas para soldar en las dos caras y despues sacas una pista de la isla de abajo de la resistencia al pulsador de la cara de abajo. Espera haberme esplicado bien, con este metodo es dificil que tengas que utilizar alambre para hacer puentes.
> 
> Y viendo la distribucion de componentes veo muy desaprovechado el espacio, recuerda que debajo del pic puede ir otro componente en la cada de abajo ya que no te estorban. Los componentes los tienes como si fueran de una cara sola. Un saludo



Al decir islas te refieres a lo que el programa llama VIA?, si entendi bien sugieres llenar la via con pura soldadura para que asi esten conectadas capa TOP con BOTTOM?

Ya modifique mi diseño voy a subir las modificaciones que hice.

Estoy preocupado porque voy a trabajar con CA 120V en mi circuito y al estar todo junto en la misma PCB no se si esto sea seguro. Es ahi donde tengo miedo a que mi falta de experiencia me de un susto.

Gracias Basalto !!



****************************************************************

Por ultimo ya no me marca el error de la imagen esto pasaba porque se superponian los componentes.

salu2


----------



## Basalto

Se nota mucho que esas pistas te las hizo el autorouter 

Tienes 4 errores:

1-. Las vias que tienes debajo del Pic smd, no has a poder realizarlas ya que si pones una soldadura en ese punto no vas a poder soldar el PIC. Intenta cambiar la trayectorias de esas pista para hacer la via fuera. Te marca que se pueden hacer, porque industrialmente sería un agujero con estaño, algo que tu no puedes hacer en casa.

2- Tanto las vias como las pistas son demasiado finas, industrialmente se pueden realizar pero con metodos caseros no te quedan bien. Cuando intentes perforar una via tan pequeña la pequeña isla de la via te la va a arrancar el taladro. Tambien cuando hagas las dos caras y pretendas que coincidan las dos caras, es muy dificil hacer coincidir las vias de una cara con la otra con islas tan pequeñas.

3-. Para 230 V esas pistas son muy pequeñas, intenta repasarlas manualmente con pistas de mayor grosos(yo lo haría con todas, cuando mas anchas mejor).

4-. Ponle un plano de masa para evitar interferencias, pero ten cuidado con la separación que dejas entre el plano de masa y pistas volvemos a lo de las limitación de hacerlo en casa.

Yo las pistas las haría a mano te llevará mucho tiempo, pero te ahorraras casi todas las vias que tienes es algo que requiere practica. Muchas pistas dan vueltas sin sentido. Seguramente tengas que separa un poco mas los componentes.

Un saludo


----------



## judio

Basalto dijo:


> Se nota mucho que esas pistas te las hizo el autorouter
> 
> 1-. Las vias que tienes debajo del Pic smd, no has a poder realizarlas ya que si pones una soldadura en ese punto no vas a poder soldar el PIC. Intenta cambiar la trayectorias de esas pista para hacer la via fuera. Te marca que se pueden hacer, porque industrialmente sería un agujero con estaño, algo que tu no puedes hacer en casa.
> 
> 2- Tanto las vias como las pistas son demasiado finas, industrialmente se pueden realizar pero con metodos caseros no te quedan bien. Cuando intentes perforar una via tan pequeña la pequeña isla de la via te la va a arrancar el taladro. Tambien cuando hagas las dos caras y pretendas que coincidan las dos caras, es muy dificil hacer coincidir las vias de una cara con la otra con islas tan pequeñas.
> 
> 3-. Para 230 V esas pistas son muy pequeñas, intenta repasarlas manualmente con pistas de mayor grosos(yo lo haría con todas, cuando mas anchas mejor).
> 
> 4-. Ponle un plano de masa para evitar interferencias, pero ten cuidado con la separación que dejas entre el plano de masa y pistas volvemos a lo de las limitación de hacerlo en casa.
> 
> Yo las pistas las haría a mano te llevará mucho tiempo, pero te ahorraras casi todas las vias que tienes es algo que requiere practica. Muchas pistas dan vueltas sin sentido. Seguramente tengas que separa un poco mas los componentes.
> 
> Un saludo



Vendito autorouter , pero voy a empezar a intentarlo hacer de forma manual a ver como me va. Si lo hago manual el programa tiene la capacidad de indicarme las fallas?

Creo la opcion rectangle bloque cierta area para que por ahi no pase nada, es la que voy a usar. Y con polygon meto la masa, es correcto?

Te cuento como me va con las modificaciones que me sugieres a ver si puedo con el paqute.

No crees que con flux y con aire caliente pueda realizar soldaduras tipo profesional?

salu2


----------



## Basalto

judio dijo:


> Vendito autorouter , pero voy a empezar a intentarlo hacer de forma manual a ver como me va. Si lo hago manual el programa tiene la capacidad de indicarme las fallas?
> 
> Creo la opcion rectangle bloque cierta area para que por ahi no pase nada, es la que voy a usar. Y con polygon meto la masa, es correcto?
> 
> Te cuento como me va con las modificaciones que me sugieres a ver si puedo con el paqute.
> 
> No crees que con flux y con aire caliente pueda realizar soldaduras tipo profesional?
> 
> salu2



No conozco ese programa por lo que no te puede indicar como se hace el plano de masa o si te marca errores.

El probrema no es la soldadura, el probrema es que el taladro te va a levantar las islas al agujerearla o que al ser pistas tan pequeñas el acido o percloruro que utilices te corte una. Deberías de imprimir en un A4 el esquema para que te des cuenta lo pequeñas que son las pistas. Si a una pista de esas le metes 230 V, seguramente desaparezca


----------



## Fuintur

No busco un nuevo método, y no pregunto si alguien conoce alguno mejor. Llevo semanas investigando, y me he leído este hilo de cabo a rabo. Estoy sólo preguntando si alguien se apunta a una compra conjunta para comprar hipofosfito de calcio, según el método que he (pobremente) enlazado.

Hola,
Me he registrado porque vengo buscando un método para metalizar taladros de pcb.

Según he podido saber, existen los siguientes métodos para resolver el problema:

1. Remaches. Que son caros, funcionan mal, y son un aburrimiento.
2. Galvanizado de taladros. Previamente hay que limpiarlos con permanganato de potasio para disolver la resina fundida al taladrar.
2.1. galvanizado electroless activando previamente la pcb con un catalizador de paladio y estaño, para luego hacer galvanizado electrolítico con un electrolito de sulfato de cobre.
2.2. galvanizado electrolítico activando la pcb con tintas condutivas a base de plata (que caducan).
2.3. galvanizado electrolítico simplemente activando la pcb con hipofosfito de calcio www . instructables . com / id / Inexpensive-method-of-industrial-level-quality-PCB/ .

Parece que lo más económico a largo plazo es lo del hipofosfito de calcio. Pero cuesta un pastizal (70 €), venden mucho (500g) y hace falta muy poco (30 g).
Según mis cuentas, da para 16 personas que quieran metalizar sus taladros (la solución activadora es reutilizable y no caduca), y cada un tendría que poner alrededor de 4,4 €.
¿Hay alguien interesado por aquí en hacer compra conjunta? Vivo en España, pero habría que estudiar lo de repartirlo por el mundo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE

si el electroless es una tecnica parecida a la que se usa realmente.

el metalizado se hace primero teniendo la placa virgen y despues taladrar, una vez taladrado, se le coloca una mascara donde quedan los pads expuestos.

se sumerge en una solucion conductiva y despues se aplica un proceso parecido a la galvanizacion, donde se depocitan moleculas de cobre.

despues se quita la mascara ,se coloca la mascara del PCB y se bloquean los hoyitos.
se sumerge en acido y se revela.

despues viene el Niquelado es muy parecido a lo que se hiso con los depositos de cobre.

*¿es caro?*

carisimo, se hace el proceso solo en lotes muy grandes por que para hacer una sola vez es muy caro.

*¿vale la pena hacer 1 PCB 2 caras?*
NO.

*¿vale la pena hacer muchas PCB 2 caras?*
NO.
la infraestructura sigue siendo cara.

*¿entonces que hago?*
existen compañias que hacen una PCB 2 caras con niquelado , rotulado y solder mask por un precio moderadamente razonable.

si es el caso que quieras hacer un proyecto con varias PCB.

por esa razon las PCB comerciales de 2 caras ejemplo: masterprog , pickit2 clon, entrenadores de AVR o pic, clonicos arduino, etc.
son PCB que no pasan de los 7cm cuadrados.
por que los manejan asi las compañias que hacen muchas PCB te cobran por cm cuadrados.


----------

